# Wayne Rooney's Feb 12, 2010 GOAL vs Man Cty



## nojyeloot (Feb 17, 2011)

_Didn't see this posted anywhere yet .X.._

So there's a bit of shin involved, but WHO CARES?? Completely square contact 52). What. A. Finish. 

Video- Wayne Rooney goal vs Man City February 2011| Soccer Blog|Football News, Reviews, Quizzes

I know there's some Man U haters out there (not my fav squad, myself), but I have to appreciate this finish.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 23, 2011)

As a United supporter, I approve of this thread. It's been the #1 play on Sportscenter since it happened


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the best goals ever


----------



## onefingersweep (Jun 2, 2011)

This goal is one of the BEST and most beautiful goals ever scored in football.

I think this goal and Ibrahimovic's goal vs Italy in the Euro 2004 playoffs is the best and most spectacular goals I've seen on the highest level.

Of course I'm a little biased because I'm from Sweden but I think Ibra's goal is one of the most impressive and spectacular I've seen. Rooney's goal is spectacular and I think it's one of the BEST (while still being beautiful on it's own) goals I've seen, meaning it's so well executed, it's like taken out of a textbook.

I'm sure there's a lot of nice goals scored from other players also but the importance of the goals and the level they're scored at is very important to acknowledge.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally I think this one beats rooney

4-0 down to aresenal come back second half to 4-4



Tiote FOR THE T00N


----------

